# Blacks and Merkle blowing out the EOS M



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Both have the camera, stm kit zoom and dedicated flash for $499 cdn. Wonder if this is a sign that Canon is going to discontinue the camera.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

It has dropped another $50 to $449 if you want the 22mm lens instead of the zoom

Canon EOS M with 22mm and 90EX Kit - Canada and Cross-Border Price Comparison - photoprice.ca


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

No idea how well the camera has done, but it's around time for a refresh so it's not surprising to see the first-generation kits on deep discount.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Henry's latest flyer has also got both kits at the new prices. It is a very tempting price especially if it could be used as second unit for video. What stops me though are the lack of M lenses and no talk about any others in development.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

It was a late entry in a crowded field, and offered no obvious advantages over several other systems. It was and is a big challenge, but Canon is the 800-lb gorilla of the camera market so you can't count them out just yet. 

A quick search turned up rumours of two new bodies and three lenses sometime this year, but if I were shopping for a new system right now I'd probably give this one a pass.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Talked to a buddy of mine at one of the largest retailers here in town. He also says to pass, told him if they dropped the price down to $299 to put one aside for me otherwise I'll stick with my Nikon and Panasonic.

Looked up the rumours of the new bodies and lenses, the zooms sound promising.


----------

